# Lecteur ebook sans DMR sous iOS 3.1.3 ?



## gibey (1 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'une application équivalente à iBook qui me permette de synchroniser mes livres éléctroniques sans DMR présent dans iTunes de mon Mac sous SL. Le soucis est que je suis sous iOS 3.1.3 sur mon iPhone 3G, je ne peux donc utiliser l'application iBook...

Connaissez vous une application ebook reader (gratuite ou payante) qui puisse lire ces fichiers sans DMR transferable de mon Mac vers mon iPhone (et non l'inverse) ?
D'avance je vous en remercie


----------



## arbaot (2 Juin 2011)

Stanza ?


----------



## gibey (2 Juin 2011)

J'ai essayé, sans succès mais je n'arrive pas a synchroniser mes ebooks. Ils sont dans iTunes mais l'onglet livre n'apparaît que pour les livres audio, pas mes ebook.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2011)

Et avec le firmware 3.2.1, ibooks ne fonctionnerait pas ?


----------



## gibey (2 Juin 2011)

N'est ce pas un firmeware pour iPag. Je ne connais que le 3.1.3 ou les 4.0, 4.1 et 4.2 pour les iPhone 3G


----------



## arbaot (3 Juin 2011)

pour _Stanza_ il faut monter l'iphone dans itunes puis sélectionner l'onglet *Apps*
puis en bas à gauche dans le cadre  *Apps* sélectionner _Stanza_

et ajouter tes ebooks dans document Stanza
(par glisser déposer depuis le Finder ou avec le bouton [Ajouter..] en bas à droite

Puis [Synchroniser]

je ne connais pas d'Apps (hors Apple!) qui va chercher des éléments d'itunes pour les sync dans son répertoire documents


----------



## gibey (3 Juin 2011)

j'ai bien mis Stanza sur mon iPhone. J'ai dans le volet de gauche d'itunes mon iphone avec un onglet livre, mais impossible d'y mettre un ePDF. J'ai suivi tes indication mais il n'apparait pas le dossier "documents stanza"... :rose: donc imposible de synchroniser itunes qui contient ces documents avec l'application stanza


----------



## arbaot (3 Juin 2011)

tuto express
1 - ouvrir le dossier contenant l'epub à ajouter ( dans itunes clic droit : Afficher dans le Finder)

2 - sélectionner l'iDevice dans iTunes onglet Apps 

puis sélectionner Stanza dans la liste d'Apps en bas à Gauche

enfin Glisser déposer l'epub du finder vers le cadre "Document Stanza"


----------



## gibey (3 Juin 2011)

Un grand merci à toi


----------



## Kumala (12 Octobre 2011)

gibey a dit:


> *Connaissez vous une application ebook reader (gratuite ou payante) qui puisse lire ces fichiers sans DMR transferable de mon Mac vers mon iPhone (et non l'inverse) ?
> D'avance je vous en remercie *



Je te recommande aussi l'application 200 grands livres. Il ya beaucoup de livres gratuits.


----------

